# Who owns what?



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So i stumbled across this new (?) bit of the forum and thought I would do the first post hehehe

What exotic mammals do you all own? Pics too if you have any


----------



## scottie73 (Oct 2, 2007)

*hello Im new on here so thought Id say hi to you....*

Just newly became a royal python owner, called her georgi as shes georgeous...all our animals are listed in our signature.... 
Still asking lots of questions at the moment as I want to make sure we do everything write.
There's a pic of Georgi on our photo at the top I think. Also have lots of photos of all our other pets,(it's a bit like a zoo here...lol..but my daughter loves it..)
byeeee.

Sorry just saw the post from SiUK and I also don't have any exotic mammals...lol....well you could say our two really mixed up dogs are exotic I suppose,(no-one else has one like them....lol..)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have two guinea pigs but they are not exotic


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i have two prairire dogs, chipmunks and degus


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we have egyptian spiny mice  

Sami


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nothing yet, I have had sugar gliders before and am getting another pair in the new year!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

forgot to add my spiney mice and my zebra mice....


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I have african pygmy hedgehogs


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Skunk and the angora ferret here.. no more furries for now I dont think, though lets face it, theres always room for one more skunk :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

do hamsters and a rottweiler count? :blush:
I thought about Sugar Gliders a while ago, but the other half wouldn't let me :cussing:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Im pickin some APH's up soon.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

Proud owner of 7 Bearded dragons,6 leopard geckos,1 royal python,2 african pygmy hedgehogs,Staffordshire bull terrier,bulldog,2 cat,1 ferret and tropical fish.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

Proud owners of:

1.0 border terrier 4mths
2.3 guinea pigs
0.1 harvest mouse
1.2 eygptian long eared hedgehogs
1.0 burm
1.0 royal
1.0 african rock
5.13 leo's
1.0 oustalets chameleon
1.0 iguana
1.0 rough neck monitor
3.0 strophurus williamsi
1.0 nephurus levis levis
1.1 crested gecko
1.0 emperor scropion
0.2 flying geckos
0.1 green eyed gecko

think that's about it lol... but have had a lot more :lol2:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> we have egyptian spiny mice
> 
> Sami


And thanks to you.... i no longer do. :lol2:


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a few mammals but guess that just the degus and Jirds would be counted as exotic.

Maddie


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

3 Skunks,
3 Dwarf Mongeese 
4 Gambian Pouched Rats, 
? Acacia Rats, 
1 European Polecat, 
2 Thirteen Lined Ground Squirrels, 
9 Sugar Gliders.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Fixx said:


> 3 Dwarf Mongeese


Any pics, and pics of the enclouse what are these like to keep ???


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

I got 6horses,1turtle,2budgies,2canaries,3leopard geckos,2barn owls, 10 diamond doves, a japanese akita, springer spaniel, german shepard, staff x mastiff, 2 hamsters, fish, 1 rabbit, 2 guinea pigs


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

we got two guinea pigs:lol2:


----------



## annewynne (Jan 5, 2008)

*pets we have*

1 male pomeranian, 2 female pomeranians, 2 giant african land snails, 1 hep-snow corn snake, 3 whites tree frogs, 5 children, 2 grandchildren.:mf_dribble:


----------



## the keeper (Dec 16, 2007)

i have the same as annewynne its the oh :lol2::lol2::lol2::bash:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i have 2 sugar gliders, 2 long eared hedgehogs, 6 african pygmy hedgehogs and used to have pygmy mice they were great probably one of my fav pets ive had.
stu


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have 
2 corn snakes
2 royal pythons
1 cali king snake
2 chinchillas
9 rats
2 dogs
1 iguana
1 bosc
1 yellow bellied slider
12 fish
1 oh lol

but have also kept degus, ferret (for three days till it attacked me for no reason) mice rabbits and goodness knows what else on the reptile front incuding geckoes mountained horned dragons plated lizard toads frogs sigar gliders i could go on lol but think i had better stop lol but willsay i would love a skunk


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

We keep chinchillas... lots of:no1:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

not that exotic but in my house av 2 dogs 2 cats a turkey 2 ducklings 18 eggs in the bator 4 rats 12 cpqs and a garter


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I got 16 fancy rats (all diff types) and they are now classed as exotic. They are all lovely. Wont post any pics here as I have so many and already posted some a little while back. um.. well apart from 2 cats, one beardie, 2 chinese hamsters, one crested gecko, 7 T's and 2 GALS, I suppose the axies would have to be the other type of exotic I own. I think the reptiles and T's come under exotics too though dont they?


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*meerkats*

i own meerkats, currently have 2 females for sale, interested then contact me: [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Got some egyptian long ears and some richardsons I am holdin for a mate, mental things, richardsons are THE most skittish animal ever :lol2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

RGS's ... skittish? We had 2 pairs ages ago and they were lovely!!! What sex RGS are you after?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> RGS's ... skittish? We had 2 pairs ages ago and they were lovely!!! What sex RGS are you after?


I'm not, I am holding 1.2 for my mate until he can get up to collect em, one big male and two ok sized females, the male is fine but both females are totally nuts, they will run straight for the hide boxes soon as you go near em.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

LMAO!!! Ahhhhhhh, holding for a mate, not holding OUT for a mate! :lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i like the RGS, have a couple here 

what can you get them for marie?

N


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> LMAO!!! Ahhhhhhh, holding for a mate, not holding OUT for a mate! :lol2:


Aye, I got him the trio from a mate who got em I think from simons but not 100%, I'll PM you the price in case your interested because he will have a 1.3 quad up for sale soon aswell.

Any idea why the females are so skittish or just one of those things, some are some aren't?


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Come to think of it ... our males were complete dopes and the females were still handleable but not to the extent of the males, I guess it's the difference between males and females! Men are dopes, women aren't :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Nerys, a sweet sweet smile (from Rich) goes a long way! I'm not sure how much he can get them for, but TBH I wouldn't get them from SR even if they were cheaper!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol marie.. 

the male i have here is huge.. really huge !! neither of them are that bad to handle, but the male, being a fat lump, is slower on his bingo wings :lol2:

they will both nip gently when they are not happy with how they are being held, or want to get down, very entertaining little guys i have to say..

N


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the way the tail waggles when they walk. Far cuter than prairie dogs I'd say! - Doesn't help that I have a nice scar on my arm thanks to a female PD.


----------



## hullreptilelover (Mar 4, 2006)

I have 2 african pygmy hedgehogs and some lemmings


----------



## Mkatpro11 (Apr 30, 2008)

Can anyone buy exotic animals in the UK or do you have to be some sort of Keeper? im not familiar with any of this because i dont live there, but will later in life

thanks


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mkatpro11 said:


> Can anyone buy exotic animals in the UK or do you have to be some sort of Keeper? im not familiar with any of this because i dont live there, but will later in life
> 
> thanks


As long as they are not on the DWA then there are no restrictions other than those placed on them by their CITES appendix.


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

sue said:


> We keep chinchillas... lots of:no1:


Same as Sue:lol2:


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

your ferret's lovely!!!

doesn't your skunk spray?? if so how do you deal with that?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Razzler79 said:


> your ferret's lovely!!!
> 
> doesn't your skunk spray?? if so how do you deal with that?


Most of the skunks in the UK (born 07 or before) are de-scented and cannot spray you. Due to the change is legislation in 2007 is is no longer legally allowed to remove the scent glands. 
We have a 3 year old male, Fred, who is 'intact' i.e. he has his scent glands and to be honest as long as the skunk is well socialised you shouldn't have many, if any, problems, and by careful monitoring you should be able to fend off any future problems e.g. Fred does not like Fidget, our European Polecat, we know this so take great care in ensuring they never meet face to face. It's a case of knowing your animals, taking the time to observe and learn what's what. Another factor is how well have the breeders/previous owners done in socialising the animal in question. Bred in a shed, with very little human interaction, or raised in a busy family home? If the choice is there always take the latter.
A skunk sprays as a matter of last resort, (it only 'carries' enough juice to shoot 5-7 times, then it can take a week for the sacs to fill again), so unless you have seriously scared your skunk it's highly unlikely it will let loose with with both barrels.


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

ive got 
8 cats, a dog, 3 rats, god no's how many mice, fishys, a rabbit, a ferret, acaica rat, and ive propz missed something out lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

At the moment i have here 

6 dogs
2 cats 
6 rats
approx 30 mice
2 APH's 
3 goldfish 
1 western hognose

Oooo forgot the ferrets 4 ferrets that are currently in the outdoor hutch in my mates shed with the weather being warm lol (shame on me for forgetting them)

and the 2 T's that are on at his house too safe from the dogs


----------



## Shelley66 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have:
6 dogs... 3 Newfoundlands, 2 Cocker Spaniels and 1 German Shepherd, all from show lines.
3 moggies
3 guinea pigs
3 Leopard torts
4 Hermann's torts
9 Chinchillas.... Used to have 35!

I think that is it, apart from what my daughters have!


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

Hmm yeh some people obviously didn't read the original post or aren't aware what forum they're in. Never mind.
Atm the only exotic mammals I own are the degus, which I have four of. How do some of you come to owning things like meerkats, mongeese, and other exciting things ? I can't say I've ever known of any being sold, but would like to eventually be able to consider something like that as a pet once I have the knowledge and means to. So how did you get started with your exotic mammals that are hard to find like that ?

Minnie as a baby









Winston









One of their babies









And the other









Few more pics


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

With all due respect Magpie, and whilst you have a point with the post being about exotic animals.

The Degu is no longer considered an exotic species, for it has in fact been in the commercial line up since 2002.

It is now as available as are Mongolian Gerbils, Syrian Hamsters and Fancy Rats.

I remember the time when the Degu was an exotic only too well, l saw it available through a garden centre where the pair was priced at £175 the pair.

Tis a shame really, for the Degu is one animal that should never have joined the commercial ranks, for its exotic beauty has been lost.

With its favourable breeding prolifics, it is now considered a pest rather than a pet.

However, in reality, many of the 'pets' listed here are in fact 1] classed as exotics by the opposition and 2] a lot of the animals here will always be classed as non native Uk, so they may be well be classed as exotics.

But, in the stores that sell the common basics up and down the UK, the DEGU as said, is no longer a true exotic species.

R


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> With all due respect Magpie, and whilst you have a point with the post being about exotic animals.
> 
> The Degu is no longer considered an exotic species, for it has in fact been in the commercial line up since 2002.
> 
> ...


You may wish to note although the pet trade varies somewhat from the veterinary profession anything that is not a feline or canine is considered an exotic, this includes all rabbits, rats, birds, degus and so on.

just wanted to add that one as you clearly know your stuff....


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

hello, im new to the site but i think my Mr tiggy entitles me to post in here. He is my Salt and Pepper coloured Afrycan Pygmy Hedgehog. 








I also have a Maine **** cat, not exotic,








i know and a Royal Ball Python too.








:flrt:


----------



## Sgt.Boa (Feb 17, 2008)

The only mammal we have at the moment that could be classed as exotic is this little blighter. She's a bennetts wallaby.
The pic is a few weeks old now so she has grown a little


----------



## reptile_dude (May 31, 2008)

1 black violet and 1 beige chinchillas:mf_dribble:


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

Sgt.Boa said:


> The only mammal we have at the moment that could be classed as exotic is this little blighter. She's a bennetts wallaby.
> The pic is a few weeks old now so she has grown a little


 
HOW ADORABLE????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

i dont have exotic mammals my self,but between two friends of mine is

2 skunks,2 albino african pygmy hedgehogs,a marmoset(?) and am i allowed to say a pair of 'armidillos'.....


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> , ferret (for three days till it attacked me for no reason)


no animal attacks for 'no reason'. There is always a reason.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Magpie said:


> *Hmm yeh some people obviously didn't read the original post or aren't aware what forum they're in*. Never mind.
> Atm the only exotic mammals I own are the degus, which I have four of. How do some of you come to owning things like meerkats, mongeese, and other exciting things ? I can't say I've ever known of any being sold, but would like to eventually be able to consider something like that as a pet once I have the knowledge and means to. So how did you get started with your exotic mammals that are hard to find like that ?


Oh my word............i do appologise................:whistling2:

my current exotics are

2 APH's soon to be 3 
3 sugar gliders 

wont mention my other animals again i dont want to offend :whistling2:


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

paulskin said:


> i dont have exotic mammals my self,but between two friends of mine is
> 
> 2 skunks,2 albino african pygmy hedgehogs,a marmoset(?) and am i allowed to say a pair of 'armidillos'.....


 
do you know what type the armadillos are

chris x x


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

9 banded i belive


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

paulskin said:


> 9 banded i belive


 
cool i keep a group of these










3 bandeds


----------



## Stuart b (Mar 23, 2008)

*armadillos*

what are they like to keep?


----------



## janiej (Jan 22, 2008)

Twin boy sugar gliders, 4 APH and hopefully from tomoro 2 long eared hedgies....................... and not forgetting my red setter!!!

OH............ and one old man who would be good for rep food:whistling2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

chris_walton said:


> cool i keep a group of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oooooh armoured-dildos, I would love some of those.


----------



## Andy n Claire (Jan 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Oooooh armoured-dildos, I would love some of those.



they are extraordinary ,dont see tem every day do you,ARE THEY HARD TO KEEP


----------

